# Substitute for Durkee Sandwich Spread



## rfinger22

My mother has a great Pasta Salad recipe that calls for a half a jar of Durkee Sandwich Spread sauce.  The only problem is that the sauce is either incredibly hard to find or, when I do find it, is incredibly expensive for a small jar of it.  So, I'm trying to find alternative ways to get around this.  Does anyone have an easy alternative to this that won't cost $4.50 for a small 10 oz jar?  Let me know.

Thanks!!!

Randy


----------



## letscook

I have never heard of this. You have my courosity up - I'll have to go see if its in the grocery store.
I did type Durkee Sandwich Spread into Google and came up with alot of different receipes.
one stated
If you can't find the Durkee's Sandwich Sauce, substitute a mixture of dijon mustard and salad dressing.  Like Mircle Whip.


----------



## Gretchen

Durkee's is really really delicious.  That is probably a good sub. There is also now a product called Dijonaise that is good.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I love Durkee's sauce ... it's got a special kick like nothing else. There is a copy cat recipe for this that is all over the internet. The copy cat recipes usually call for French's yellow mustard ... Durkee's isn't that yellow, so I think Dijon would be a better fit. There is also the problem with the "spices" they (Durkee) use. I used to think it had a smidge of horseradish in it - but now I think the kick comes from the vinegar. I still have not been able to figure them out. I just tested my jar, down to the last tablespoon and it has gone a bit "off" so I couldn't begin to try to make any good guess. 

This is my interpretation:

1/2 cup cold water 
4 tablespoons cornstarch 
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons cider vinegar 
2 tablespoons salt 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 egg 
4 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
4 tablespoons margarine, cut in tiny bits 

Place all ingredients in blender and process on high speed until smooth (2-3 
minutes). 

Transfer to a double boiler and cook over gently boiling (simmering) water, stirring often with a whisk for 12 to 15 minutes or until thickened and smooth. Pour mixture back into blender and process another 30 seconds or so until smooth, using high speed. 

Refrigerate in covered container 24 hours before using. Keeps refrigerated 3 months.


----------



## marmalady

I wouldn't even get that complicated, Michael - tho hats off to you for breaking it down to the basics!

I think I'd just mix together some mayo, relish, maybe some onion and garlic powder and mustard, and start from there.  'Course if you add ketchup, then you have Micky D's 'secret sauce'!


----------



## Michael in FtW

It's one of those "sauce" things marm ...

Mayo and Dijon mustard - you get Dijonaise ... add relish, not sure what you've got - it's neither Durkee nor tarter. Like you said, add some onion and garlic powder, and some ketchup - you got Mc'D's or the old Kip's Big Boy secret sauce ... depending on how you mix them. Of course, minimize the mayo and mustard and add some horseradish or wasabi (may need a few drops of the magic elixer from the Shire of Worster) ... and you've got seafood cocktail sauce.

If you want to try to make a "Quick Durkee" you definately need some vinegar.


----------



## auntdot

Wow, rfinger, do you bring back memories.

Just got back from Gettysburg and saw the thread.  And I think the knock off recipe Michael posted may not be too far off, but I have not had the stuff (Durkees) in, oh, more than 30 years (actually maybe a bit more, but don't look that old, lol).

Called the local supermarkets but they don't seem to carry it. Rats.

Would love to deconstruct it, look upon that as a challange and have great fun doing so, but gotta find some first.

In the meantime, I agree that Dijon and Miracle Whip or mayo would work well in a pasta salad.

Michael is, as always, correct that a tad of Worcestershire sauce never did anything but improve almost any dish, and I would also add a bit of vinegar, and yes, a dash of hot sauce.

To me a pasta salad screams for some herbs, including chives.

But I will get some Durkees, wow, can't believe they still make that stuff.

Thanks again and hope your salad turned (or turns) our great.


----------



## auntdot

This Durkee thing really got into our minds.

Called Diversified Distributing 1-877-453-1638 (in Iowa), found it on the web,  and they will sell you as many bottles as you want for $2.66 plus UPS ground shipping.

We have six bottles on the way and they take MC and VISA.

Oh, yes, and we have absolutely no financial interest in this place.

I love DC, but you guys are getting very expensive for us.  LOL and God bless.


----------



## marmalady

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> It's one of those "sauce" things marm ...
> 
> Mayo and Dijon mustard - you get Dijonaise ... add relish, not sure what you've got - it's neither Durkee nor tarter. Like you said, add some onion and garlic powder, and some ketchup - you got Mc'D's or the old Kip's Big Boy secret sauce ... depending on how you mix them. Of course, minimize the mayo and mustard and add some horseradish or wasabi (may need a few drops of the magic elixer from the Shire of Worster) ... and you've got seafood cocktail sauce.
> 
> If you want to try to make a "Quick Durkee" you definately need some vinegar.


 
Lol, Michael - at one of the caterer's I worked for, we had a mustard/mayo mix that the guys called 'mustamay'!


----------

